# "Der Anfang ist gemacht"



## Dr.Eisenfaust (23. Juni 2014)

Ich nutze diese wohl doch durch alle interessierten Funktionäre gelesene Plattform, um folgendes mit Euch zu diskutieren, da auch mir keine andere Diskussionsmöglichkeit, zB auf der HP des Verbandes vorliegt.


WAS MEINT IHR DAZU ?

Der Präsident des VDSF Berlin veröffentlichte diesen interessanten Artikel:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/22.html?&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=65&cHash=0cf56b06d226e89c0dd4eaef6babe6de

Unabhängig von den aktuellen Thematiken des DAFV, usw. fasse ich den Text zusammen und schildere meine Eindrücke.

Nach erstem Lesen konnte ich nicht klar erahnen, ob von einem "Anfang vom Ende", oder ein gewollter "Neuanfang" eines zerfallenden Anglerverbandes gemeint ist...

1) Autor Keller hebt hervor, er habe alles getan, um eine Förderungswürdigkeit zu erhalten. Deshalb habe er einen 59 seitigen Antrag auf Zuwendungen verfasst.

Vermutlich hat er begriffen, was ein Verlust bedeuten könnte, nämlich auch eine Pacht der Grundstücke, zu ganz fiesen Konditionen....

2) Gerade im Bereich des Castingsportes, welchen der Autor explizit in den Bereich "Breitensport" und "Leistungssport" unterteilt, würden diese Zuwendungen wegfallen, was eine schwere Phase für die Sportler in naher Zukunft bedeutet.

Da Casting aber einen wichtigen Zweck zur Erhaltung der Sportwürdigkeit darstellt, wundere ich mich, wie er mit 0,00 Euro Jahresetat dessen Ausübung und Förderung nachweisen will, zumal keine Veranstaltungen geplant sind, ja der Posten des Castingreferenten unbesetzt ist. Dies stellt ihn in ein dunkles Licht im Kontext der Satzung
( Quelle: Satzung VDSF BERLIN §2.Aufgaben, II.10 "Die Durchführung und Förderung von Breiten- und Castingveranstaltungen, einschließlich
Meisterschaften sowie Teilnahme an nationalen und internationalen Veranstaltungen.")

Zyniker könnten hier eine Satzungsverletzung erkennen und ihren Entschluss daraus ziehen.  Zu prüfen gilt auch, ob diese Satzung der Aktualität - d.h. in dieser Form im Amtsgericht vorliegt.

3) Der Autor unterstreicht seine These, indem er argumentiert, Leistungssport entspringe aus dem Breitensport, weshalb er letzteren mit 2 oder 3 Veranstaltungen im Jahr 2015 stützen will. 
Nun, wer sich ein wenig mit Sport auseinandergesetzt hat, der weiß, dass a) von 2-3 Veranstaltungen keine Leistung entspringen kann und b) SPITZENSPORT eben diesen auszeichnet c) das Land Berlin für solchen in meinem Munde genannten Unsinn keine Förderungswürdigkeit erkennt

*Breitensport ist nicht nach dem Angeln 2 mal auf das Ahrenbergtuch zu treffen, bevor das Gesaufe losgeht

Es gab die Absicht auch vor einigen Jahren, für eine Durchführung einer Casting-Breitensport-Veranstaltung, jedoch fehlte eine Ausschreibung, nach dieser wohl auch "Spitzensportler" hätten teilnehmen dürfen. Ich denke der Grund dafür sei die Unerwünschtheit dieser "Leistungssportler".

4) Er schildert eine Kommunikationsmauer zwischen dem Präsidium und den Sportlern, welche durch das "Sportmanagement" aufgebaut wurde. 

Gerade ein Präsident, der eine Richtung aufweisen soll, gibt mir keine Möglichkeit für eine Meinungsäußerung via Forum, weswegen ich dies hier publiziere... Additional fehlte ein runder Tisch, bei dem sich alle Repräsentanten aussprechen konnten.
Als Sportler ist man das letzte Glied in der Kette der Funktionäre und ist immer nur so stark, wie das schwächste Glied.
Wie dem auch sei..

5) Keller schließt sein Bericht mit der These der "Unsicherheit der Mitglieder" ab, die er mit diesem Bericht auf seine "Seite der Sicherheit" zerren möchte, und bittet zum Abschluss mit einem positiven Appell, sich der Verbandsarbeit anzuschließen...

Mein Fazit
Ich betreibe den aktiven Leistungs- und Breitensport seit nunmehr mehr als 15 Jahren. Dem Castingsport habe ich sehr viel zu verdanken, ich möchte da sogar weitergehen und meinen, er habe mich zu einer Persönlichkeit geformt und mir viele facettenreichen Seiten des Sportlerlebens aufgezeigt.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Der Anfang ist gemacht"*

1.) Der Wegfall der LSB-Mitgliedschaft des VDSF (vermittelt durch den ehem. BCAV) und der Wegfall der Verbandsförderung bedeuten keineswegs Risiken für die Förderung der Vereine nach der Sportanlagennutzungsverordnung. Diese ist unabhängig von der Verbandszugehörigkeit, sondern knüpft an den Sportbetrieb des geländepachtenden Vereins an. Hier sollte sich niemand durch die Wiederholungen von Falschdarstellungen in die Irre führen lassen. Diese Rechtslage ist im Übrigen Präsident Keller seit langer Zeit vollkommen bewusst und er hat dieses auch zu Recht gegenüber den Gremien und den Vereinen mehrfach sehr deutlich gemacht.

2.) Ob Präsident Keller im Vorfeld der BCAV-Auflösung alles getan hat, um die Förderung des Leistungssports in Berlin zu erhalten, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Klar ist, dass mit dem Antrag von Präsident Keller, von dem in dem Artikel berichtet wird, wirklich eine gewaltige Leistung seitens des Präsidenten für den Castingsport erbracht worden ist, indem er ohne Zeitverzug und sehr fundiert die Wiederaufnahme des VDSF BB in den Landessportbund betreibt. Das beweist einmal mehr, dass sich die Angler nicht gegen den Sport oder die Sportler wenden, sondern gegen eine von Grund auf verfehlte Amtswahrnehmung des Sportmanagements. Und letzteres hat man mittlerweile ja sogar im Bundesverband erkannt.

3.) Den freiwilligen Rücktritt der Castingreferentin Wagner - der wievielte ist das eigentlich immer wenn es schwierig wird? - als Satzungsverstoß des Präsidenten hinzustellen, ist nicht nur rechtlich absurd, sondern offenbart auch die Denke, der es wohl lieber wäre, wenn der Präsident durch das Sportmanagement erpressbar wäre. 

4.) Gleiches gilt für den Stopp der Haushaltsmittel. Dass etwas satzungsmäßiger Zweck ist, heißt nicht, dass ein Anspruch auf Geldmittel dafür besteht. Über die Höhe der Einzeletats entscheidet die JHV und dazwischen das Präsidium. Angebracht wäre, statt Ausgaben für den Sport zu fordern, Vorschläge in die Diskussion zu werfen, wo dieses Geld herkommen soll. Oder klar zu sagen, dass man das von den Anglern haben will. (Ein Bier pro Jahr für Caster ist dabei kein Argument, solange sich der Angler selber keines mehr leisten kann.)

5.) Die Idee eines "Runden Tisches" - auch wenn der Begriff nicht ganz passend ist - zwischen Sportlern und Präsidium ist in Berlin und vielleicht sogar im Bund bedenkenswert; zumal es in Berlin ja kein Forum mehr gibt. Das macht aber nur Sinn, wenn die Sportler dabei auch bereit sind, über andere Wege nachzudenken und zu diskutieren, als ihnen das jetzt komplett gescheiterte Sportmanagement seit vielen Jahren vorgibt. Ein solches Diskussionsforum kann auch nicht die Entscheidungskompetenz der JHV (insbesondere in Haushaltsfragen) schmälern. Wie dort die Mehrheitsverhältnisse sind, haben die beiden Abstimmungen über den BCAV in diesem Jahr eindrucksvoll gezeigt.

Ich finde das Posting gut. Es ist gut, wenn auch Sportler sehen, dass es Probleme gibt und versuchen, sich bei deren Lösung einzubringen. Je eher wir uns da von alterlernten Feindbildern und Klischees lösen und sachorientiert an die offenen Fragen rangehen, desto besser für Angler und Sportler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Der Anfang ist gemacht"*

Und Gott sei Dank mal ein Thema, wo normale, richtige Angler nicht unter der Unfähigkeit der organisierten Angelfischer und ihres castenden Anhängsels leiden müssen....

Sollen die untereinander ausmachen..
__________________


----------

